# Striper sandwiches



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Attempted something new tonight that turned out pretty good. It's a variation on a theme... the blackened blue post I made awhile back... because that's what I had in the cupboard to work with.

Had some striper fillets and didn't have the time or desire to fry them. (Been in a frying rut lately.)


Fillet and remove skin. Cut to bun sized pieces. Shake on a good coating of Emeril's Cajun seasoning, shake on cayenne to taste. (Me=lots) 
Dump some canned bread crumbs in a plastic bag. Shake fillets in bag until coated. 
Place on no-stick foil on an oven tray. 

Bake at 400 deg until a little crispy. (approx 20 min.)

While the fish is cooking, toast some hamburger buns. Smear some tarter sauce on one side and put a slice of cheese on the other. 
Lay the hot crispy fillets on the cheese and enjoy.

Sounds simple and it is... no mess or cleanup... and it's pretty yummy!   

.


----------

